# Swype with Google voice input



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Is it possible for someone to make a Swype apk that uses the Google jb voice input instead of the Dragon or what ever Swype calls it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

This not do able? Not any interest from others?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm waiting for this too.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't know if it's possible, but it wouldn't be allowed on Rootz. Swype is closed source & Rootz abides by the laws. Just sayin...


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah. Okay.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

